# Cubing World Season 3



## Noahaha (May 25, 2013)

Hey everyone!!!

I'm excited to announce season 3 of Cubing World, which will feature 12 cubers and 5 videos a week instead of just 4. 

Here is the trailer:






The season will start on Monday, May 27.

I will be updating this post with the new videos as the season goes on. If you like the channel, please subscribe!



Spoiler: Week 1



Collinbxyz Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkDyzLJ-JVU
Paradox Cubing Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7gSgZ2bvxw
Yoshinator Introduction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqCrThuGidw
[Mitch Lane] 3x3 Example Solves (Green Cross): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC28rjWbTI4
[a small kitten] Balancing School and Cubing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwLH5IRamfE


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

"The Zhanchi seems to be at a very loose tension."
"The Zhanchi can never pop you *****!"
"That's he way it's supposed to be tensioned, you non-cubing moron!"
"The Zhanchi is better than all these cubes."
Very nice!


----------



## gilad12 (May 25, 2013)

Very nice.. looking forward to see it :tu


----------



## rubikmaster (May 26, 2013)

Me and Noah are proud to keep this awesome channel going and we are very pleased with the success of our channel so far. With every new subscriber and viewer you guys continue to support and motivate us and allow us to make better videos for you. This season we are coming back with more members and more videos. We have many awesome cubers this season so don't forget to subscribe to see new videos from us every weekday. Also, a lot of people are asking about cyoubx, unfortunately he wasn't able to participate in this season but he will probably be coming back next season. But don't worry, we have many other great members this season and I'm sure you will enjoy our videos.


----------



## Brest (May 31, 2013)

*Mitch Lane* - 3x3x3 Example Solves - Cubing World



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Notes



For white cross scramble with white on front
Bonus section contains alternate algorithms





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]bC28rjWbTI4[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 D' L R2 F' D B U' L B2 U L' B' L' R2 D U'

x' y' // inspection
R' B' L F' L D' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
View white cross


Spoiler: Bonus



(y U) F' R' U' R F // 2nd pair

(U) L U2 L' y' R U R' // 3rd pair

(y) F U R U R' U2 F' // EOLS

(U) F U R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U R' F' // OLLCP
or
(U2) R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U2 F R F' // OLLCP








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 B' U2 B' U2 R F2 L' U F2 R U' L' D' B' U B' F2 R

x' y' // inspection
R' F' D L' F' u // cross
y' L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' F' L F L' U' L' U' L U L' U L // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
View white cross


Spoiler: Bonus



x' y' R' F' D *U'* L' F' u // cross
U2 R U R' // 1st pair
View at alg.garron.us
or
x' y' R' F' D *U2* L' F' u // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
View at alg.garron.us

R' U2 F' L' U2 L F R // EOLS

S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLLCP








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B' F L2 F2 R2 F2 L U' L' R' B2 R2 D' B' L2 R D U2 R

y2 x // inspection
L D' U R' F U L2 // cross
U L U2 L2' U' L // 1st pair
y R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
View white cross


Spoiler: Bonus



F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLCP








Spoiler: 4th solve



R D2 R' U2 L F2 R' F2 D R2 U L' D' L' R D' B F2 U

x' y' // inspection
F R2 D F D // cross
R U' R2' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
r U' L D2' L' U L D2 L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
View white cross


Spoiler: Bonus



(U') R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair

(y') U' R' U2 R' F R F' R // EOLS

(U') R' F R F' r U r' U2 M' U M // OLLCP








Spoiler: 5th solve



L' R' D2 R2 B2 R F2 R U F L D2 F' D R' U2 L' B U2

x' y // inspection
B' L F' u2 L' R // cross
y' U2 L' U L U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' y L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2' r U' L D2' L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
View white cross


Spoiler: Bonus



(y U2) R' U R' F R F' R // 1st pair

(U2) F' L U L2 U L2 U2 L' U2 F // EOLS
or
(y') R' U2 R2 U2 F R F' U2 R' // EOLS
or
(y U2) F2 R' F' R U' R U' R' U F' // EOLS


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2013)

I have put the videos from week 1 in the OP.

Also, we are starting a new series called Guest Sundays:






If you are interested in making a guest video, please contact me through a PM or send a PM to CubingWorld on YouTube.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey, everyone. We haven't really been updating this thread but I have decided to start posting our videos here so that more people can see our videos and find out about us. So here's my video for Cubing World which I have just uploaded. It's about important F2L algorithms that every intuitive F2L user should know. This is the last video for this week. I will continue posting our new videos in this thread when they are uploaded. Feel free to share your thoughts and opinions about our new videos.

[video=youtube_share;FIrgxUElouU]http://youtu.be/FIrgxUElouU[/video]


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 23, 2013)

I haven't been posting last week's videos but don't worry, I haven't forgotten about what I've said in my previous post, I've been at the seaside and I didn't have any internet access. So from now on I'll continue posting our videos here every weekday but if you guys think that's too much spamming I'll switch posting in this thread only once a week. Btw guys, please leave some comments in the thread about any of the new videos that we post because we would really like to get more recognition here on the forums and we would be extremely thankful for that.  Anyway, here are last week's videos and Ranzha's Guest Sunday video from the week before last week. We have an another one coming up today which will be posted here in an another post as soon as the video is uploaded.



*[Ottozing] OLL Tutorial Part 2: Edges Oriented Cases: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_vMGd7-PlE

[NoahCubes] Think Ahead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECLG6bkqk-Y

[Chris Olson] CLL Tutorial - L Set Algorithms and Recognition HD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dftg4kCjqCA

[Yoshinator] 4x4 Example Solves with Yau: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcHwjI3qNJY

[Paradox Cubing] Easy F2L Cases HD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht8HmD2FfHU

[Guest Sunday] Ranzha - Pikas**t Overview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsFoLQ1qCbI
*


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 1, 2013)

We haven't been able to upload some videos on our channel recently because of Worlds but we're back on track now.


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry for the triple post btw.


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Here are last week's videos:
*[Paradox Cubing] Avoiding Cube Rotations: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hp6GlSArEs
[a small kitten] CFOP sub 20 Average Demonstration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdaBc15DotQ
[Chris Olson] CLL Tutorial - H Set Algorithms and Recognition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clWI-WSObBI
[Ickathu] Pyraminx Oka Method Tutorial Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgoDgzRJdE8
[Ottozing] OLL Tutorial Part 4: Line Cases: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wc5gU4GqJ8*

Next week is the last week of Season 3 and we're gonna be having a contest on Sunday so look out for that.


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 11, 2013)

In today's Guest Sunday video we have Cyoubx teaching you how to improve certain parts of your solve in order to become sub-12 on 3x3 with the CFOP method.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 28, 2013)

We're doing a contest to finish off season 3. Enter it if you want to!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 12, 2013)

Here are the results from the contest:






Season 3 is over now, and season 4 will start soon.

yay.


----------

